# Correct settings for X-FI and Windows 7 for analog output needed



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
I get confused about how to setup my speakers in Windows and in the X-FI control panel to make sure first that I am not setting double crossovers or so.

For example, do I go to the Windows Playback devices and change speakers to FULL Range but then in the X-Fi THX control panel check the Bass Management option so that at 80HZ the bass is routed to my sub?
I am using the analog output of this x-fi prelude btw as my HK receiver does not decode Dolby True nor DTS HD.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out? If so let us know how you ended up setting it up. :T


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Still testing but it seems that if I set the Windows Playback Speaker config to LARGE for all speakers then use the X-FI THX panel to apply the crossover..I do not get the bass redirected. Like the bass is lost somewhere unless I change the Windows settings to speakers small.
Strange....
I need to find my SPL meter .


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I use an X-FI card on 64bit Vista with 5.1 analog connections. Yes you need to set the speakers to small and then under bass management you can set the crossover and usually use the +15db bass enhancement because some receivers do not increase the LFE channel while using an analog connection like they do with a digital connection.


----------



## rhui_bc (Oct 15, 2010)

to add to this topic, windows 7 changed the way it deals with audio. You will need to set the speakers to small in the windows sound config, then use the creative console while in entertainment mode to set your xover.

don't forget to set the xover on your reciever to full range, since you are offloading the xover duties to the soundcard.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes indeed that is how it works correctly. It is kind of weird because it looks like you are applying a crossover twice but it is how it works so I am good now.


----------

